# maxim pep log



## Mkpaint (Apr 22, 2013)

testing supplies arrived (fast) packaged well. got ghrp2, cjc wo dac clen, t3. have to get some bac water and slin pins before can start research but i am stoked to see how my rat does.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok lab rat is 218.5 and 41.5" around waist. Rat wants to drop bf probably 20-25 right now but rat has a bit of muscle. Mixed peps last night and they dissolved perfect. Rat is testing ghrp2-cjc wo dac 100mcg each morning and night. Rat felt flush and could tell peps are real deal. Started Clen at 20 but went to 40 today also t3 at 50 rat is sweating more and a little jittery. He only will be weight training on a calorie deficit. He is also on 500mg of test e per week in hopes of maintaining muscle.


----------



## Z82 (Apr 23, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 23, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 24, 2013)

ok it day 3 and rat is happy so far feeling good and lots of energy workouts going better. day 2 clen 40mcg t3 50 mcg. day 3 clen 40mcg and t3 50 mcg but split into 2 doses. ghrp2/cjc wo dac twice daily rat already sleeping better. but body is warmer all the time and especially at night so the clen/t3 is working.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 24, 2013)

btw i'm very open to suggestions on how to research this stuff to get the best results.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 25, 2013)

test subject is very happy with new found energy from the t3/clen combo. so today we are keeping t3 at 50mcg but going to try clen at 60mcg split into 2 doses. my rats extra energy has been making his workouts extremely productive hitting new levels


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 25, 2013)

Any weight loss?


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 25, 2013)

only going to weigh once a week. but waist is down .5 inch.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 26, 2013)

my rat hit gym last night for squats the t3/clen combo is providing great energy leading to good workouts. also enjoying peptides effects of getting better sleep. think next week i'm going to bump t3 from 50 to 75-100 mcg ed and leave clen at 60mcg which seems good. rat has kept his diet the same 2200-2600 cals a day 200plus protien 125-175 carb 60-90 fat his weight was not changing on this but was getting stronger i believe he was recomping.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok upped t3 to 70mcg and Clen at 60mcg so far rat is happy energy is great no sides to speak off. Rat stepped on scale 216.5 so down 2lbs in 5 days. Workouts are great rat is getting stronger.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 29, 2013)

ok i dont understand it but this morning rat hit scale at 221! he ran out of ai so i think its water. will have more ai thursday. bumped t3 and clen to 80mcg ed.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 30, 2013)

Rat is handling 80mcg of each well. 217.2 tonight so 1.5lbs down . Also sleeping very good thanks to ghrp. Rat hit new best squat 405x6 tonight. The energy this stuff is giving rat in sick new lifts everytime he is in gym.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 3, 2013)

alright so puzzling results so far weight 218.8 this morning but waist is down another .25 inch for a total of .75 inch in 10 days. rats weight is changing but waist getting smaller and strength is going up. just bumped t3 to 100mcg today and leaving clen at 80. rat is having minor cramps that feel more like sore muscles. going to have to drop clen after sunday for 2 weeks then restart will keep t3 at 100 during that time. also bumping ghrp2 to 150mch x2 daily. cramps are annoying but tolerable. also going to try and add some cardio in which is tought with rats schedule. any suggestions or comments welcomed. also bumping test e to 750 ew and adding 250mg deca for joints


----------



## Mkpaint (May 6, 2013)

ok my research is going to be temporarily stopped. my rat has devleoped swollen paws with a rash but since stopping testing they are getting better was going to have to stop clen for 2 weeks anyway to give receptors a break. will resume t3 in a few days at a lower dose when things return to normal. rash is kinda like a heat rash wondering it there is a relationship between that and t3 raising body temp?


----------



## cottonmouth (May 6, 2013)

Are you sweating all of the time? I know if my rat took those dosages it would be. Might be a sweat rash, especially if its around the areas you sweat the most, armpits, back, etc.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 6, 2013)

yes sweating. the area with rash is hands and subject wears latex gloves off and on all day so heat rash was a thought


----------



## cottonmouth (May 6, 2013)

I dated a girl who developed a reaction to latex because she had to wear gloves all day,, for over a few weeks she was fine. It became very annoying lol. But about a month after she quit it calmed down and I could use reg condoms again.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 7, 2013)

starting t3 at 50mcg a day on test subject and resuming ghrp2 150mcg x2 and cjc 100mcg x2. weight was 220. yesterday and waist down to 40.5 so 1" in 2 weeks not bad.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 7, 2013)

Ok 1st day back on t3 and rat was warmer than normal but no I'll effects. Also weighed 217.4 tonight scale is going to drive rat crazy. He had a decent leg workout got 405 on squats and 20 plates on leg press missed extra energy from Clem but all was good. Just gave him ghrp/cjc now off to bed


----------



## Mkpaint (May 9, 2013)

ok muscle soreness is returning to rat. it is minor but believe it is a side of the t3 which will stay at 50mcg ed for now. the flush feeling from ghrp2/cjc is more intense at 150/100 dosing hope this means good things. from what i've read it could be months before you see benefit of ghrp helping to grow new muscle cells.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 10, 2013)

all is going well at 50mcg ed t3 muscle soreness is minimal. going to bump rats cal intake up about 1000 a day for next 10 days then when he starts back on t3/clen combo will reduce it and add cardio in to try and unstick body from plateua


----------



## Mkpaint (May 12, 2013)

As of Friday rat weighed 222 highest in a while, but Sunday morning his waist measures right at 40 so down about 1-1/2" and measured rats guns cold unflexed 16" was 15 1/2 and flexed was 17 1/2 was 17. So all is going well still at 50mcg t3 and ghrp/cjc x2 ed.


----------



## Mkpaint (May 20, 2013)

re started testing on rat again. t3 40mcg and clen at 80mcg rat is real jittery today. going to drop rats cals to 2000 or under and see what happens


----------

